# nail spottter set up



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

go a tape tech nail spotter was wondering on set up how far out should blade sit and is ther anything special i should know about these thanks sdr


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

just like the boxes,except keep it level or it will load heavy to one side.their fairly easy to figure out,Just down the road,if your blade wears out,don't cut down a box blade and stick it in it like I did once.........not good


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

damn 2buck if you keep giving me answers im gonna have to start sending you a cut on my jobs  thanks again sdr


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

10 % sound fair :whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

shouldnt take much 10% of what we make anymore aint much!! how far out should blade sit out a 1/16 1/8 what seems to be best


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

you really want me to walk out to my truck in the freezing cold to look ,don't you,not going to happen,with out looking it should be really close,like under a 1/16,but if I'm wrong I will let you know, ill post tomorrow night ,,,,,deal:thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

i thought canucks loved the cold  thats what i thought it should be . thanks again


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

not this canuck,I really really hate the cold,should move south to Texas,then I can be 2 bucktexan:cowboy:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

me too 0 degrees out frosen buckets and only 2 months til spring


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> not this canuck,I really really hate the cold,should move south to Texas,then I can be 2 bucktexan:cowboy:


I know you were just waiting for a reason to use the cowboy smiley.:jester:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

used spottter today center nice and clean but left 2 edges i think maybe too nuch mud did i over fill or is there another reason?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> used spottter today center nice and clean but left 2 edges i think maybe too nuch mud did i over fill or is there another reason?


could be mud mixture but I doubt it,do your blades stick out past the box,where it sets in,it's got to be even,if your blade sticks out even a 1/16 more than it should,it will leave lines.
am I making you walk to your truck :yes::jester:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks froze my a** off out there it did stick out a hair mud was pretty much full strength just whipped i thought maybe overfilled box


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> thanks froze my a** off out there it did stick out a hair mud was pretty much full strength just whipped i thought maybe overfilled box


try using mud with at least a few cups of water,maybe the mud you use for your 12" boxes,there's threads all over the place on the spotter,but from what I read,it seems most guys do the 1st coat by hand,then go with the spotter,that's what I do.You should not half to push too hard on the spotter either,and you can't over fill it either.it's that practice makes perfect thing


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

ill try thinner mud i first coated be hand than doing the left and then right finish


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> ill try thinner mud i first coated be hand than doing the left and then right finish


let us know if all goes good,and the left right thing is good too,makes for easier sanding:thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks ill let you know tommorrow


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

thinned out my mud set blade a little and pushed a little harder and it clean with no edges looks real good thanks for the, help


----------

